# Pam, Someone would like to say thanks :) NEW PICS PG 3



## TinyHoovesRanch

WELL

November and December were BAD for me and my goats. We got a BAD load of Cocci, lost one and another was FIGHTING for her life, she ended up going really down and she almost died, her heart stopped for a second!

Now, Lotus is MUCH better, thanks to Pam!

Heres her journey!

Lotus in december when she was SICK!




























Lotus in January




























Lotus NOW!



























































































Pam,
I just wanted to say THANKS SO MUCH! you have no idea how much Lotus means to me :hug: and its because of you that shes alive and well!

And yes, shes fat! lol


----------



## GoatJoy

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

She is just beautiful!! What a good mommy you are Laura!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Awww thanks! But I couldnt have done it without Pam! Shes the reason my girl is alive!

Lotus is such a person! lol she thinks shes a person, the whole time I was out sitting with the goats she was in my lap rubbing on me and talking to me about life!

Im really attached to her, im so happy to have her


----------



## peggy

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Glad to hear the good news. What a pretty little girl. I really like the 3rd pic from the bottom.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

OH haha thats her "lap time?" face! She always gives the cutest faces when she wants something!

I really thought I lost her....But Pam was our hero! Of course Lotus isnt ready to go to any shows or get bred, but im totally happy with her being a pet right now! She never really got to be a goat


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

That is a really nice post Laura! Glad she is doing so well.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

She is cute!
Good job Pam & Laura!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *



> Pam,
> I just wanted to say THANKS SO MUCH! you have no idea how much Lotus means to me :hug: and its because of you that shes alive and well!
> 
> And yes, shes fat! lol


 Aww...I am speechless.... Laura... :hug: you are so sweet and are very welcome.... I love helping others... :hi5:

she is so beautiful and I am so glad she is thriving.... I again say... your very welcome....and if you need help again.... I am there..... :hug:



> She is cute!
> Good job Pam & Laura!!


Aww..thank you freedomstarfarm :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

OH yes shes doing wonderful! Shes a dork, but shes great! Cocci free for a while now!

Im just so happy you were able to help me! I am always grateful that shes alive and well! Shes kinda chubby right now, but I NEVER thought she would get fat so im allowing her to be a little fat hehe

The vet said she will be small for a while from being so sick, but shes already grown a bunch and is almost as big as my other juniors. You can see from the pics shes a happy little goatie!

Thanks again


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

No problem... :hi5:

Wow.... I can remember when she was so skinny and not gaining at all....she is a cute little girl and growing that is so wonderful..... :hug: :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

YA! She was literly all skin and bones, I could feel every bone she had, I couldnt sleep for weeks, I was so worried! After she went to my friends house she started losing her nast hair and growing out soft shiny fur, then when she came back I felt NO bones!

Shes still small, but yes shes grown a ton and is super friendly! Its sad though, we wormed everyone a few weeks ago and she made such pitiful sounds, she remembers all the medicine she had to take


----------



## Just goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

So happy your little goat made it, I love her unique coloring.
Brenda


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Thanks! Ya her color is awesome, I just love her to DEATH!

Her mom is due to kid anyday!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

She sure has been through alot...she may not grow as big as she should be.... but ...she is alive and with proper nutrition ...she has a good chance on getting close to it....... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

OH ya, I doubt she will get very big, plus her parents arent very tall either. But the only thing I care about is that shes alive on on the right track! May take a while to breed her and show her, but I dont care! Shes perfect right now, she absolutely loves being in my lap lol


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

As long as you both are happy ....that is all that counts... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

VERY happy!

Im sure lotus is happy shes alive, shes very carefree and happy all the time hehe

And im happy cause I DIDNT want to lose her


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

:hug: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

OK!

I just HAD to bring this thread up again!

WOW, I cant believe how BAD my poor baby looked! Seeing her now, im shocked! Shes been growing more too!

Oh and Pam, her 1 year birthday was July 16th! And to think, because of you my girl got to have her first birthday!

Shes still small, the same size as my almost yearling doe, but I THINK she may be breedable this year, I will definently ask though before breeding! Id rather have her be too big than too small!

Anyway, I just had to rethank Pam! GOSH I owe you so much


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Glad she is doing so well! SHE IS SO PRETTY it makes me :drool:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Awww thanks!

Shes even better looking now! Will take updated pics soon so you can see her!

She has the BEST personality too! Always wants to just hang lol


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Aww...Laura... you are the sweetest... :hug: and again.. are so welcome ...
I love seeing such great outcomes...and a year old too... she was so tiny ...when she was so sick...

I am so happy... she is doing so well....I want to see that pic of her..... :hi5: :thumb:

Happy late Birthday little one..... glad you are still with us.... :hug: :thumb: :greengrin: :leap: :cake: :lovey:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

I gotta go out and do another Photo shoot with her hehe she LOVES when I just sit in the pen with my camera!

I will try and get some nice pics of her, all she wants to do is lay with me and sniff the camera.

But YES shes still doing great and has really changed from her scruffy look, now shes all smooth, shiny, pretty!

Your SO amazing! I owe you so much, and dont know how I can ever repay you! This little girl has become so special to me and pretty much everyone she meets! She is truly a miracle! Im so happy to have this forum, and to have met you! You saved her! Thanks again Pam!

And yes, I will definently post new pics of Little Lotus


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Wow-what a cool post!!! This is awesome! :cake: Happy Birthday little Lotus!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Aww...believe me ...you already re payed me ...by posting this...... 1,000's of times over...thank you....

My eye is leaking...I may have to get it fixed...HeHe :laugh: ...I am so overwhelmed by all this Laura.....thank you :tears:

Remember though...it was you... that administered what she needed to get well...plus... the one giving her the love and support she needed...she was a really sick baby....great job you did there girl........ I am so happy for you.... and for you to still feel the way that you do...that is a special kind of love for your goatie..... :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

I'm glad to hear she's doing even better! :thumb: Way to go Pam and Laura!! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *



> I'm glad to hear she's doing even better! :thumb: Way to go Pam and Laura!! :hi5:


 Thank you Kylee..... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Hahaha Pam you are so silly! I have that leaky eye problem all the time 

Well, I have to keep reminding you incase you forgot LOL, Im just so happy shes ok! I know she was SO sick that even the vet said she had way too many cocci worms that she probably wouldnt make it! And then 2 weeks later, she barely had any eggs! WOOOHOOO

Shes currently a very happy, FAT goat in the pen, fighting with her half sister, longing to be loved! But pretty happy about life!

She made me almost pee my pants the other day! I was at the end of the goat pen and she and the others were at the very top, I cried LOTUSSSSS and she came running but was twisting and turning, hopping down! And the other girls tried so hard to do it too but all failed! It was so cute! She definently has that spirit in her.

Gosh, I can remember when she was skin and bones, barely wanting to eat or move. Then I got the HORRIBLE phone call and could hear her faint cries, ive never heard anything so sad in my life, at that moment I thought I lost her UGHHH just thinking about makes my heart drop!

Thank goodness Lotus is very much alive and happy! She will always be in my herd!

Thanks again Pam! We did it! lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

She is just darling! Glad she is better!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *



> Hahaha Pam you are so silly! I have that leaky eye problem all the time


 HeHe...you'd think they would have a cure by now....for Leaking eye... :laugh: :wink:

Don't worry my dear... I will never forget saving a life.... :hug:

It is horrible... that not all vets ...have a clue how to treat goats..... 

Happy and loved goats are the only way to go...I was just out with mine and giving them lovins.... :greengrin:

Silly Lotus...that is the time you wish you had a camera or video....

I know she was horribly sick....it truly is amazing how care and love mend the sick... you'd never know that she was so ill looking at her other pics you had showed us.... :thumb: :hi5:

Your Welcome and yes "We" did.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

I have to come visit your herd one day haha my boer friend really LOVES your goats!

I promise to take updated pics, she looks about the same, only nicer and a little bigger!

I really wish I could just put a camera on her head, she seems to be the funnier things hehe


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Yep... I know... :thumb:

As you see... I love taking pics of my herd.... so ...I love seeing other goatie pics as well... cannot turn one down....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Well, we are goat addicts right? LOL looking at goat pics makes us happy! No harm in that!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Yep...and you got that right.......... :hi5: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

OK WOW!

So I was looking at pics of Lotus from earlier this year compared to now...

Shes WAYYYYY darker! I cant believe it! Uploading some pics of her onto photobucket!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

:thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Pam, Someone would like to say thanks *

Sorry this took so long lol

Heres Little Lotus! She sure has changed from a dorky little girl to a very pretty young lady!

Lotus with her best friend, you can see the size, Lotus is actually almost a year older!



























FATTY lol









Fighting with the new girls....









Maybe shes playing Hide and Seek? LOL



























Goat BUTTTSSS


















SMILLLLLEEEE lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...they are all beautiful ....including their bums.. :laugh: ..thanks for sharing... I love seeing her and the others.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Does she look like shes overweight?


----------



## toth boer goats

No... she looks healthy...... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

YAY lol I was starting to worry, cause EVERYONE is that fat right now!

But we dont feed them alot and they have plenty of excersise!

Im thinking of breeding her this fall, if shes a good size!

Shes doing really good though and since her sickness she hasnt had ANY problems! 

Its almost been a year since it happened...


----------



## milk and honey

lotus is such a Doll-baby! She will make Purdy kids!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Thanks!

Shes definently a favorite! Shes such a clown! But shes one of the friendliest and whenever I go sit in the pen shes the first one to come over and try to lay in my lap! I sure love her!

Im hoping she can be bred this fall, I think shes going to be big enough! I cant wait to see her kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good things come to those who wait.... :thumb: so ...when she is big enough... I see that... she will have real pretty babies for you.... :hug: :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid

Love that last picture!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Lotus is gorgeous! And I thought my Amber Rose had the biggest barrel around, but maybe not? onder: LOL

So glad she pulled through and that Wonder-Pam was there to help when you needed it! Amazing job, Pam! You rock! And Happy Birthday Lotus!

Love the pic in the first bunch with your red boots pointing up from the bottom of the frame -- you're as cute and have as big a personality as Lotus! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

> So glad she pulled through and that Wonder-Pam was there to help when you needed it! Amazing job, Pam! You rock! And Happy Birthday Lotus!


 Aww...thank you...that is what I am here for...... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

HEHE those pink boots are like my legacy LOL I wear them all the time!

Its an amazing thing what Pam did, when I had so many questions, she took the time to answer each one, tell me to CALM down and helped me through everything! Unfortunately I lost one doe, it was too late for her  but thank GOD Lotus made it! Shes my angel! Shes so dang sweet and seems to enjoy life the most out of any goats I own!

Shes always so carefree and happy! Today I had some wonderful friends come and see the goats, Of course Lotus was the star goat because she was right in there faces wanting to see what everyone was doing! As soon as she seems a camera she goes RUNNING! its so funny! Maybe she was a model in her past life LOL


----------



## Tolers Boers

Oh Happy Day! She gots a fat little belly now...i missed parts of the posts what was wrong and what did pam advise you to do. I am getting my heard started and we are battling worms and cocci. So if u found out something i very much interest to hear about it.


I am so glad ur baby made it. Such color and love i see she has to give.
Many Blessings and yeah Pam is the best.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She is one darling flashy girl!  Pam, you are an amazing person for saving Lotus!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Cocci is SOOOOOO ROUGH! And not fun to deal with! I had a totally healthy herd, and the the next day all the babies got super skinny and sick looking, it literly happened in ONE DAY! I quickly saw that I was losing them fast!

Lotus should of died, she was bad! But I came on here HOPING someone would answer fast and there Pam was! 

Now lotus is over a year old and so darn happy! Shes very soft and shiny and healthy! Shes a little piggy, but I cant say no to her LOL

Pam knows im totally grateful but I just cant help but keep telling her LOL

THANKS PAM!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Its an amazing thing what Pam did, when I had so many questions, she took the time to answer each one, tell me to CALM down and helped me through everything! Unfortunately I lost one doe, it was too late for her  but thank GOD Lotus made it! Shes my angel! Shes so dang sweet and seems to enjoy life the most out of any goats I own!


 :hug:


> Many Blessings and yeah Pam is the best.


 :hug:


> She is one darling flashy girl!  Pam, you are an amazing person for saving Lotus!


 :hug:


> Lotus should of died, she was bad! But I came on here HOPING someone would answer fast and there Pam was!
> 
> Now lotus is over a year old and so darn happy! Shes very soft and shiny and healthy! Shes a little piggy, but I cant say no to her LOL
> 
> Pam knows im totally grateful but I just cant help but keep telling her LOL
> 
> THANKS PAM!


 Aww...thanks everyone... I want to cry... I am so overwhelmed...
You all are the best... :hi5: :grouphug: 
I love good outcomes...and I am here for anyone.. that needs help.... :grouphug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

You deserve it!

I think we are all lucky to have this forum and help eachother the way we do! You did WAYYYY more than my so called vet did!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks...Laura :hug: 

It is sad ......that we here on the goat spot.... know more than a vet.... but hey ....we are here for each other...and we "all" make a great team...don't we.... :grouphug: :thumbup:


----------

